# Phase taping nuetral?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why is 14-2 in a conduit a violation?

Ask the inspector for either a variance, or repull using the proper color THHN.


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Romex can't be in conduit.


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

Smileyboy said:


> Romex can't be in conduit.


Really? What code section?


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

I should rephrase that it can't be used it conduit in wet locations. 300.9 and 334.12(B)(4)


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

If installed in conduit, it has to comply with Table 1, Chpt 9, note 9.


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

On the issue of reidentifying the white conductor, take a gander at 200.6


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Fibes said:


> On the issue of reidentifying the white conductor, take a gander at 200.6


Which part?

*200.6 Means of Identifying Grounded Conductors.
(A) Sizes 6 AWG or Smaller.* An insulated grounded conductor of 6 AWG or smaller shall be identified by one of the following means:
(1) A continuous white outer finish.
(2) A continuous gray outer finish.
(3) Three continuous white stripes along the conductor’s entire length on other than green insulation.
(4) Wires that have their outer covering finished to show a white or gray color but have colored tracer threads in the braid identifying the source of manufacture shall be considered as meeting the provisions of this section.
(5) The grounded conductor of a mineral-insulated, metal sheathed cable shall be identified at the time of installation by distinctive marking at its terminations.
(6) A single-conductor, sunlight-resistant, outdoor-rated cable used as a grounded conductor in photovoltaic power systems, as permitted by 690.31, shall be identified at the time of installation by distinctive white
marking at all terminations.
(7) Fixture wire shall comply with the requirements for grounded conductor identification as specified in 402.8.
(8) For aerial cable, the identification shall be as above, or by means of a ridge located on the exterior of the cable so as to identify it.


----------



## Fibes (Feb 18, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Which part?


One number key off, (IOW's a Typo) try 200.7.


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Which part?
> 
> 200.6 Means of Identifying Grounded Conductors.
> (A) Sizes 6 AWG or Smaller. An insulated grounded conductor of 6 AWG or smaller shall be identified by one of the following means:
> ...


Thx! But a grounded conductor was used for carrying current. It's part of 220v circuit. So I'm wondering where it says a neutral wire can't be phase taped to represent a current carting conductor.


----------



## EMeis1114 (Mar 5, 2011)

Smileyboy said:


> Thx! But a grounded conductor was used for carrying current. It's part of 220v circuit. So I'm wondering where it says a neutral wire can't be phase taped to represent a current carting conductor.


It doesn't have to be larger than #6 if you're reindentifying a white wire to use it as a hot as long as it's in a cable assembly. (unless you're going from the load side of a switch to the load.)


----------



## Roger. (Dec 18, 2011)

Smileyboy said:


> Thx! But a grounded conductor was used for carrying current. It's part of 220v circuit. So I'm wondering where it says a neutral wire can't be phase taped to represent a current carting conductor.


 Did you read Fibes second post? 

Roger


----------

